# Cani-Cross Race Weekend 26-27th September, Box End, Bedford.



## SLB (Apr 25, 2011)

So it's race season again! 

Here's the first of many in the Midlands race series sponsored by CSJ and many others.

https://www.entrycentral.com/Adams-Canicross-Midlands-race-1

More details on the link, but here's the basics.

*Venue*: Box End Park, Box End Rd, Kempston, Bedford MK43 8RQ
Briefing: 8.30am, 1st race off at 9am.

Combined times from days 1 and 2, rosettes for top 3 in each class and trophies for class winners and second places.

*Classes*:
*Canicross Classes*: 
Youth (14-17), 
Male, 
Female, 
Master Male (40-49), 
Master Female (40-49), 
Veteran Male (50+), 
Veteran Female (50+), 
2 dog Male, 
2 dog Female, 
Novice (runner and dog new to sport), 
Veteran Dogs (Dogs older than 7), 
Odds and Bods (Dogs or human that want to run but cannot do full distance - perfect for smaller dogs), 
Short Course NFC. (*NFC = Not For Competion)

*Bikejor Classes*: 
Male , 
Female, 
2 Dog Bikejor

*Scooter Classes*: 
Male , 
Female
Novice wheels: (Bikejor / Scooter) (Both dog and human new to sport)

*Junior Classes*: 
13-16, 
8-12, 
Under 8.

*Course lengths*: 
Full course: 5Km, 
Novice, 13-16, Short Course NFC and Veteran Dog course: 3.5Km, 
Odds and Bods, 8-12 - 1.5K, U8: 0.6Km

*Entry fees*: 
£15 per open / novice class, per day. 
£8 per Veteran / Odds and Bods / Junior Class. 
£5 per U8. 
Camping £13 per unit per night.


----------



## Leanne77 (Oct 18, 2011)

I can think about entering some now I dont have a dog with cruciate surgery to get over.


----------



## SLB (Apr 25, 2011)

Leanne77 said:


> I can think about entering some now I dont have a dog with cruciate surgery to get over.


Plenty of room in tent too! hahaha!


----------



## Leanne77 (Oct 18, 2011)

Erm...I dont camp, was thinking more local ones!


----------



## trio25 (Jul 1, 2014)

I'm running Cybi on both days, and camping. Should be fun.


----------



## SLB (Apr 25, 2011)

trio25 said:


> I'm running Cybi on both days, and camping. Should be fun.


We'll nip to Bearded Camera's caravan for coffee  I've never camped with my lot - I imagine it to not go well. Sol and Pen may end up being put in the car.


----------



## trio25 (Jul 1, 2014)

Cybi is a nightmare camping if there are lights around, if someone walks past with a headtorch, turns car lights on etc. I try and keep him in my sleeping bag but if that fails he's in the car. He also has to wear lots of warm layers as he gets old. George I imagine will just curl up and go to sleep.


----------



## SLB (Apr 25, 2011)

trio25 said:


> Cybi is a nightmare camping if there are lights around, if someone walks past with a headtorch, turns car lights on etc. I try and keep him in my sleeping bag but if that fails he's in the car. He also has to wear lots of warm layers as he gets old. George I imagine will just curl up and go to sleep.


Ooh god - I've got 2 nesh ones. I have to bring either Lou's Donuts or his Hi-K9 - either of them and he'll be fine


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

I'll see if I can pop down to this one and be a spectator  Unsure if I'd bring the dogs or not, Bigby can be a bit of a handful at the moment but I suppose its good practice for him


----------



## SLB (Apr 25, 2011)

Hanwombat said:


> I'll see if I can pop down to this one and be a spectator  Unsure if I'd bring the dogs or not, Bigby can be a bit of a handful at the moment but I suppose its good practice for him


Sol's still nervous but he's coming. He'll have to get used to it and in past races, people don't often let dogs meet and greet on lead unless it's Ok and they give you space. So it's the perfect place to get him used to things. And if he gets too much, just pop him back in the car


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

SLB said:


> Sol's still nervous but he's coming. He'll have to get used to it and in past races, people don't often let dogs meet and greet on lead unless it's Ok and they give you space. So it's the perfect place to get him used to things. And if he gets too much, just pop him back in the car


 True  He is fine with lots of people, noises etc.. he just gets so excited when he sees someone that he screams because he wants to say hello.. but he is getting better. If my OH comes with me then I'll bring both dogs, but if he doesn't then I'll probably just bring the one


----------



## SLB (Apr 25, 2011)

Hanwombat said:


> True  He is fine with lots of people, noises etc.. he just gets so excited when he sees someone that he screams because he wants to say hello.. but he is getting better. If my OH comes with me then I'll bring both dogs, but if he doesn't then I'll probably just bring the one


Have a go with Io - I can bring some equipment for you.. cani-cross I mean.


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

I can't run :/ that's why I don't do it already, I get shin splints... I literally ran the other day for about 20 seconds and I've had a slight limp for a week lol


----------



## SLB (Apr 25, 2011)

Hanwombat said:


> I can't run :/ that's why I don't do it already, I get shin splints... I literally ran the other day for about 20 seconds and I've had a slight limp for a week lol


The OH can then


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

SLB said:


> The OH can then


Haha I think he'd have a heart attack  need to get a mountain bike next year, bit skint at the moment and too many bills


----------



## trio25 (Jul 1, 2014)

SLB said:


> Ooh god - I've got 2 nesh ones. I have to bring either Lou's Donuts or his Hi-K9 - either of them and he'll be fine


Both mine will need lots of coats, they have their own little puffa jackets to be used like sleeping bags, before I had dogs I assumed they didn't need coats but no I have two that shiver if it gets near cold. Cybi has to wear PJ's in the house!


----------



## SLB (Apr 25, 2011)

trio25 said:


> Both mine will need lots of coats, they have their own little puffa jackets to be used like sleeping bags, before I had dogs I assumed they didn't need coats but no I have two that shiver if it gets near cold. Cybi has to wear PJ's in the house!


Mine have no lining rain coats but Pen and Sol have fleeces. Lou has one too but he's not a shiver-er.


----------

